# Trances Holiday and Life Update



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Back here in Sydney already restless. And now I have plans and sorted my self out and have plans for short term thought I would give up date for chat and just letting every one know.

So yes as most of you know I left Dubai about 2 months ago ( wow is that all Sept 11th seems like much longer ). I am Not sure that I will be coming back to Dubai to live right now. I did really like it. But to come back and set my self up and every thing else all over again is not some thing I find appealing. Would only go back there to live if my life took me there. Would really rather if I was going to live over seas ( which I will ) I am planning start some where else. 

So back here living at home on the Northern Beaches of Sydney. Started one Job that I only took to get work. Did not like it all! Way to desk based. I found something better for digital photo company I start in few weeks. So now having a weeks off before I start my new job. Its right in center of city but only 9 floors up. Office has view down a main road to the bridge and water.
Right now enjoying the beach but not the heat of the Sydney summer. Even after the Dubai heat I am still not a fan of hot weather.

Going off to BKK next week for just 4 days and weekend. Its all so Loi Krathong festival which I am told is very good and busy. Big party in the city based around the river and floats. If you want to know more about it (http://www.loikrathong.net/EN/).
4 days, I know seems like waste but is only a few hours away from here, I could also not get time of work( I work night in retail as well as day job) 

I have so much shopping to do for xmas and need stuff that I know I can only get there. Suits, clothes, gift and stuff duty free. + I need a break from working my first horrid job for the last month or so. As far as the return to BKK that will be next year for just like 6 days or some thing. Feb 19th till the 25th. So if any one around for a meet up then cool !

6 days, Should be enough time to catch up with old friends there do a few things. And of course check out the towers and the projects of Dubai and rest of UAE. I will See the changes and what else is coming in this fine town. As I might not be back for some time after that trip.

Get back from Bangkok on 29th Nov ready to start new job. So yes that me update


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Dubai-Lover said:


> hey, so you're going to bangkok then?
> pics please


As for photos I not sure i will have to much time to scraper spotting 
Been there a few times have a nice collection as it is already
But i will get a few new photos i guess ( plan to get a few 100 developed from the last year of my travels

Oh and the stardard rooms that i wanted are booked out :'( 
So will have to find some place eles to stay in BKK but will still up Baiyoke Tower for the view and they have great buffet dinner there as well.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

enjoy ur holiday and we're waiting for ur pics


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Yep leaving tomorrow so back monday or tuesday night
See you all then 
keep the forum warm for me


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well, have a lot of fun and enjoy your time there 

the forum is hot right now (so many new towers), so it will still be warm when you come back :lol:

cu then


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

oh wow more and more towers happen
so much work for you guys !
yes I am back but no photos of bangkok
Got a few suits and gifts for family so tired 
Scary being on standby almost did not get on again


----------

